# [solved] biały ekran przy próbie uruchomienia compiza

## Marvell

Cześć,

Zaistalowałem sobie compiza wg opisu z wiki, ale kiedy uruchamiam compiz-manager, albo "compiz --replace" ekran staje się biały i nic więcej.

```
compiz-manager

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:01d1 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 

Trying again with indirect rendering:

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting emerald

```

xorg:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@gentoo)  Fri Mar 26 22:49:02 CET 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

#    Option   "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

      

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath       "/home/arek/.fonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dri"

    Load           "dri2"

    Load           "record"

    Load      "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg" 

    Option "XkbLayout"    "pl"

    Option "XkbModel"     "pc105" 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

 

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "IQT V770+"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G72 [GeForce 7300 LE]"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7300 LE"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768_85 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

Option "RENDER" "Enable"

 Option "DAMAGE" "Enable"

  Option "XVideo" "Enable"

EndSection    

```

compiz --replace:

```
 compiz --replace

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

Przy użyciu fusion-icon jest tak samo - biały ekran i tyle.

Help me :]

----------

## Garrappachc

Pokaż no

```
glxinfo | grep OpenGL
```

----------

## Marvell

```
Checking for Xgl: not present.
```

Zainstalowałem xgl, przekompilowałem xorga i compiza i działa tak jak powinno teraz.

glxinfo | grep OpenGL:

```
OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 LE/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 195.36.24

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler

OpenGL extensions:

```

----------

